# Kareem expressed interests in coaching Yao Ming



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Kareem Abdul Jabbar is in China these days coaching in a "Stars of Tomorrow"camp. some Chinese reporter just interviewed him.

The article in Chinese 


thanks to Pryuen of Yaomingmania.com who translated it into English



> He had been a 6-times NBA champion and MVPs, and 19 All Stars appearances; as a player, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar has been heaped with innumerable honours and glory. Now 16 years are gone, the one-and-only Kareem Abdul-Jabbar is getting old. Here with his profound eyes and full mustache, Abdul-Jabbar sat on the black-leathered sofa 1 meter away from me, told me that he is to be 60 years old in 2 years' time.
> 
> Reporter: You once said the 1985 LA Lakers was the strongest team in the LA Lakers' history.
> 
> ...


Now that Ewing has expressed interests in obtaining a position with the Knicks, a spot will be opened. so maybe CD should get this done? I think the finess skyhook fit Yao very well.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

My goodness that would be awesome. Yao is already consistent with his sky hook, but Jabbar is a much more complete player than Ewing... plus he seems to have that mentor mentality, something not apparent in Ewing.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Please!! Can we somehow trade Ewing for him?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Kareem was a student of Bruce Lee, now Yao can become a student of Kareem! Perfect!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Kareem was a student of Bruce Lee, now Yao can become a student of Kareem! Perfect!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I've read that Kareem is a terrible coach, and that he's selfish, self-absorbed and impatient. But having Yao perfect that hook would be awesome...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I see him as a big plus for yao and alot better than Ewing.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Cool, Kareem was just in Hong Kong promoting for Adidas, and showing off his sky hook. The man has got that shot down, even at his age.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> I've read that Kareem is a terrible coach, and that he's selfish, self-absorbed and impatient. But having Yao perfect that hook would be awesome...


whered you ehar this from? is it just a rumor? judging from the addidas camp, he seems like a great coach


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

be able to land the sky-hook would be great for Yao's career


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*This Kareem Abdul-Jabbar?*


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

On Thre3 said:


> whered you ehar this from? is it just a rumor? judging from the addidas camp, he seems like a great coach


I've heard it too and i tend to believe it. He was the head coach of a local USBL team one year and several players were screwed over. All he did was sit back and the assistant coached the whole time..I think it was just a publicity stunt.


----------

